# Bermuda Fungus Control



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

For anyone that uses granular fungicides for their Bermuda lawn, I had a few questions..

I used Scotts Disease EX twice this year. It doesn't say to water in, so I didn't..

I put down a 3rd application of BioAdvanced (Bayer) granular fungus control. It says to water it.. Would that be just running a sprinkler for 15-30 minutes?

I put down my Scotts fungicide at the preventative rate at the end of May. I thought that was all I needed.. Until the beginning of August, I got brown patch and dollar spot.. Not heavy, but enough that it started to spread.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> For anyone that uses granular fungicides for their Bermuda lawn, I had a few questions..
> 
> I used Scotts Disease EX twice this year. It doesn't say to water in, so I didn't..
> 
> ...


I use Scotts Disease EX once a year (group 11) as well as Eagle 20 (group 3) and Clearlys 3336 (group 1) all this year, and will keep all 3 on hand every year, to keep rotating throughout the year.

I don't know if the Bayer stuff is also a group 11, but you may need to rotate and buy another mode of action (group) to help deal with the brown patch/dollar spot.

And yes, if it is to be watered in, 30min should be sufficient.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I used Scott's disease x and it seemed like it amplified my dollar spot fungus.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> I used Scott's disease x and it seemed like it amplified my dollar spot fungus.


That doesn't control dollar spot... Check out this guide on ideas of what to use.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > I used Scott's disease x and it seemed like it amplified my dollar spot fungus.
> ...


At the time, I didn't know it was dollar alot. Just knew it was a fungus. After applying the scotts it got really bad. Almost like it amplified it


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


Well... yeah.... Without a positive ID, it can be hard to control. Interesting that it got a lot worse after though.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not surprised it got worse. Never apply Azoxystrobin or any other Strobilurin fungicide to active Dollar Spot without Thiophanate Methyl, A DMI, or else a SDHI fungicide. A couple of fungicides I always use that combine MOA to cover for Dollar spot are Exteris and Lexicon. Be sitting down when you look up the prices for those. However, they work and sometimes miraculously to turn around badly diseased lawns.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

I used Scotts DiseasEX twice this season. Once in May and again in July. Took care of all my issues.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > I used Scott's disease x and it seemed like it amplified my dollar spot fungus.
> ...


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm going to post some pictures. I'm not 100% sure on any of diseases.. just guessing.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I was thinking these are dollar spot?


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Here's a couple pics on a few areas. Earlier in the summer it was SUPER GREEN, and very lush. Now I'm stuck with this crap.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't know why, but it's much more vivid with the naked eye.. the pics don't do justice.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Need closer up pictures of the entire blade of grass. That will certainly help. And maybe a close up of the spot as well.

From "here", it doesn't necessarily appear so.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Need closer up pictures of the entire blade of grass. That will certainly help. And maybe a close up of the spot as well.
> 
> From "here", it doesn't necessarily appear so.


Thanks.. I'll post some more.. What do you think it looks like from what you see? You do see the brown spots right?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Just noticing the strip right in front of the wall. Do you have bed irrigation and lawn irrigation that saturates that strip? It looks like it struggles to dry out.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > Need closer up pictures of the entire blade of grass. That will certainly help. And maybe a close up of the spot as well.
> ...


This is as close as I can get without getting blurry.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Is there a thread on here that helps identify different fungus or diseases in Bermuda lawns?

Also looking for one with weeds.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

canyoncove said:


> Is there a thread on here that helps identify different fungus or diseases in Bermuda lawns?
> 
> Also looking for one with weeds.


Never seen a big thread about I'd fungus, but here is one for weeds.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5&hilit=Weed+id


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is looking quite a bit like what I have going on.

I have ruled out grubs with the soapy water test. I am guessing some sort of lawn fungus but not quite sure.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

There's lesions all over the blades and from the pictures posted, looks like dollar spot. If you have any larger patches of it, large patch could all be a concern.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Not surprised it got worse. Never apply Azoxystrobin or any other Strobilurin fungicide to active Dollar Spot without Thiophanate Methyl, A DMI, or else a SDHI fungicide. A couple of fungicides I always use that combine MOA to cover for Dollar spot are Exteris and Lexicon. Be sitting down when you look up the prices for those. However, they work and sometimes miraculously to turn around badly diseased lawns.


Anything a little less expensive you could recommend? I was looking at getting Armada or Clearys spectro 90wdg. Your thoughts?
@Greendoc


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

smurg said:


> There's lesions all over the blades and from the pictures posted, looks like dollar spot. If you have any larger patches of it, large patch could all be a concern.


So far just 3 patches or so.. The biggest one is the one pictured.. I'm guessing the other is brown patch.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> Is there a thread on here that helps identify different fungus or diseases in Bermuda lawns?


https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@Stro3579 Armada is my other go to. The two expensive ones I mentioned and Armada cover most diseases.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> @Stro3579 Armada is my other go to. The two expensive ones I mentioned and Armada cover most diseases.


Thanks!!


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

How much Nitrogen have you applied this season? Just out of curiosity


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

JKH7 said:


> How much Nitrogen have you applied this season? Just out of curiosity


April 3 - Applied 32-0-10 (Scotts Summer Guard)
May 8 - Applied 32-0-10 (Scotts Summer Guard)
June 18 - Applied 46-0-0 (UFLEXX)
July 22 - Applied 32-0-10 (Scotts Summer Guard)
Sept 1 - Applied 6-4-0 (Milorganite)

I don't plan on using Scotts anymore.. Maybe their Pre-emergent, but that's about it. I'll be applying pre-emergnent in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2018)

I believe I have a fungus in my Bermuda as well. I sprayed some Bayer RTS Fungicide from Lowe's on September 1st. Attached are a few pictures. Let me know what you guys think it could be and how long til I will see a difference from the fungicide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I see thin blade leaves in the bermuda image from @canyoncove . Are you sure is it 100% bermuda or there is some ryegrass (winter overseed) or poa annua? What are your irrigation practices? How is the drainage?


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> I see thin blade leaves in the bermuda image from @canyoncove . Are you sure is it 100% bermuda or there is some ryegrass (winter overseed) or poa annua? What are your irrigation practices? How is the drainage?


Thanks for the reply.

Well, it's hybrid-bermuda. It's what gets planted in subdivisions in GA these days. The lawn is only 2years old. It was sodded in July of 2016.

This year, I had it aerated, and top-dressed. Right around the end of July we got about 7" of rain in a weeks time. drainage isn't great, but there are a few places it puddles, but drains in 5-6 hours after the rain stops. I have hard clay soil.

There was Poa Annua in the spring, but I pulled it all out. There isn't a good spray to take care of Poa Annua, so I just pull em by hand. I just put down pre-ermgent for the fall, and plan to re-apply in Feb or so.

Irrigation? Well I hope to get underground sprinkler system next spring. But I try to irrigate with a sprinkler and move it around the lawn in the mornings.. I stop watering around 11.. I occasionally water in the evening for a very short period if I applied a pre-emergent or fertilizer that needs to be watered in.

I've used Bayer(now called BioAdvanced) fungicide, and I used Scotts EX..

I wish I knew what the heck was going on.

I never thought taking care of a lawn would be so hard. Water too much, water to little, too much fertilizer or too little fertilizer... I'm about to give up and just let it go.. except for Pre-emergent.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

@canyoncove Im with G Man. That does not look like Bermuda to me. I see blades. Bermuda is stemmy. In the bottom close up I see thick runners. Looks like Zoysia or something. Or a mix of grasses. For sure simething going on there you might want to look into.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

@Rockinar are you sure you're looking at the right pictures? Mine are on the first page of this thread, not the ones above on this page. I'm positive its Bermuda. It grows horizontally over dead patches and into my gardens.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@canyoncove could you post new picture? In the first images I see a very thin blade that is atypical with Bermuda. Please remember that I'm not familiar with Bermuda, but that image looks like something else.

Have you done an irrigation audit (tuna can test)? Bermuda doesn't need that much water.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

canyoncove said:


> @Rockinar are you sure you're looking at the right pictures? Mine are on the first page of this thread, not the ones above on this page. I'm positive its Bermuda. It grows horizontally over dead patches and into my gardens.


It could just be your phone making the blades look larger than they are.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > @Rockinar are you sure you're looking at the right pictures? Mine are on the first page of this thread, not the ones above on this page. I'm positive its Bermuda. It grows horizontally over dead patches and into my gardens.
> ...


Man if there's one thing for sure.. it's really hard to capture what grass really looks like from just a picture... it never looks right.

Thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

canyoncove said:


> Man if there's one thing for sure.. it's really hard to capture what grass really looks like from just a picture... it never looks right.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback though.


Yeah I tried to take a macro picture of my bermuda, but when I did it make the blades look like St Augustine or something. I was like "That's not what it looks like.."


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

@canyoncove Maybe you can try looking at these sites to help ID.



g-man said:


> Yes, it is that time of year that heat + moisture + some spore = fungus. Getting a proper ID ensures we are using the correct fungicide to treat it instead of wasting money.
> 
> Here are some links that help in the ID/treatment options:
> http://turfdiseaseid.ncsu.edu/ - This is the main one I use since it helps to narrow it down
> ...


----------

